# Thanks to you guys, I did it...Bacon....



## Watson (Mar 17, 2019)

So, thanks to BearCarver and a sale at Costco, I figured I would try my hand at bacon.
Great instructions Bear. Thank you sir.

The details:
6.2 pounds of pork belly from Costco
Cut into three 2 pound slabs
(.2 pounds was used in sausage)

Followed BearCarver’s recipe
- 1 TBS of Quicktender per pound
- 1TBS of brown sugar per pound

*Tried the Prague Powder but the amount is hard to control
- 1 ounce  per 25 lbs of meat
- 28.25 grams per ounce – so 1.13 grams per pound
- So a 2 pound slab gets 2.26 grams.

The Quicktender was easier at 1 TBS per pound than the Cure #1 so that’s what I did.
Put each slab in a bag and sprinkled 1 TBS of QT on a side and rubbed in.
Flipped bag and placed another TBS of QT and rubbed in.
Did the same process for the brown sugar.
Squeeze air out and into the fridge.

Mine were 1.5” thick so minimum of 3 days + 2 days safety, so 5 days MIN.
I did these for 13 days primarily because of my schedule.
Flip bags daily and back into the fridge.
As Bear points out, most liquid was re-absorbed into the meat.
One bag had more liquid than the other two, but not horribly so.

Day 13 - Thursday evening - removed from fridge rinsed and soaked in ice water for 1 hour.
Might try 1.5 or 2 hours next time as this was right on the edge for saltyness.

Laid out on racks and sprinkled black pepper, garlic powder and onion powder
Placed racks in fridge on Thursday night

Saturday was smoking day.
OAT = 26 degrees with a high of 36 forecast. Light west winds.
My smoker is behind my shed facing North and always in the shade so I can control temps better.

So, set my MES at 115
Put all three slabs on one rack and slid into top slot.
BearCarver uses hickory. I used 100% apple.
Loaded up the Amazn tray across all the rows.
BearCarver did his at 12 hours and I was going longer for 16 hours

6:45a – MES Smoker on at 115
7:00a – Bacon into the smoker – top rack
7:10a – Full tray of Apple into smoker
4:15p – Amazn apple all burned up. Refilled two rows and re fired to get me to 10 - 11 o'clock
11:00p – Amazn burned out and I pulled all three slabs. 16 hours total.

Wrapped in plastic wrap last night and tucked into the fridge for a three or four day wait before slicing.

BUT...I had to, I couldn't help it, so I cut 5 slices as a test for today's breakfast.
I was surprised at how this felt as I cut it. Almost a rubbery feel to the meat.
It cooks COMPLETELY different than the Nueske's and other higher end bacon I buy.
Need to cook at very low heat for longer time or it will burn.

Lovely bride suggested I start curing another rack as this 6 pounds won't last the 21 days it takes to make it.  :)

Thanks to everyone who posted about their bacon experience. It helped a ton. 
Love this forum!!!!

Now I need to go buy a slicer by Wednesday.

Pictures:


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 17, 2019)

Your bacon looks great, and bear is a good one to follow. Even if he does get a big head after reading this thread.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 17, 2019)

Nice. Glad you took the plunge and had success! Congrats!
Question though-what is the black stuff on the slab to the left in the smokehouse? ...curious....


----------



## Watson (Mar 17, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Nice. Glad you took the plunge and had success! Congrats!
> Question though-what is the black stuff on the slab to the left in the smokehouse? ...curious....



Good question.

Apparently one of the wire racks I used had some residual smoke on it at some intersections.
When I put the bacon on that rack for the two day stand in the fridge, the residual smoke released and stained that part of the belly fat. I already soaked the heck out the racks last night so that doesn't happen again.

Bottom rack in picture #3 was the culprit.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 17, 2019)

Watson said:


> Good question.
> 
> Apparently one of the wire racks I used had some residual smoke on it at some intersections.
> When I put the bacon on that rack for the two day stand in the fridge, the residual smoke released and stained that part of the belly fat. I already soaked the heck out the racks last night so that doesn't happen again.



Gotcha...


----------



## Watson (Mar 17, 2019)

What do you guys use to slice bacon? 
I was going to buy a slicer, but I see most hold product that is 8" or so.
My pork bellies are 9.25" long.

Any guidance?

Thanks.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 17, 2019)

Get a bigger slicer or Trim the pieces to fit. There are Tons of uses for Bacon Ends. If left 1.75" thick, cut into cubes and find the threads on Bacon Burnt Ends. Tasty and popular. Cut into 3/8" Sticks, aka Lardons. They can go in Beans, Greens or make a great Fettuccine Carbonara, traditional Pork, Egg Yolks and Black Pepper Sauce or the Creamy Rich Fettuccine Alfredo with the crispy Bacon Lardons. COQ Au VIN, Chicken braised with Bacon Lardons, Pearl Onions, Mushrooms and Red Wine...YUM!!!! I could go on but I'm making myself hungry...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2019)

Great looking bacon!
Nicely done!!
Al


----------



## Texan4ut (Mar 18, 2019)

If I put my amazen 12 inch tube in my mes the internal temp hits about 110-115. Get a good 5 hours of smoke. Would this be too warm to classify as a cold smoke. My bacon is dry cured and in the fridge ready to smoke.


----------

